# ValetPRO WASH AND PROTECT



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT? *

ValetPRO Wash and Protect Shampoo

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?
*

ValetPRO - Wash and Protect Shampoo
Available in 1 Litre and 5 Litre containers.

A concentrated protection-based car shampoo.*

Wash and Protect Shampoo adds gloss and water sheeting ability to paintwork in even a basic wash process.* Only 10 to 30ml of product is needed per 5 Litres of water, giving excellent value for money.*
Great cleaning capability and an easy, non-smearing rinse finish is perfect for what it was designed to do - look after forecourt cars quickly and effortlessly, whilst giving them a just-waxed finish!

This car shampoo was also made to be used in neat form to maintain expensive wheels - even adding protection to them.*It will clean basic grime off car wheels while leaving behind a protective finish, making on-going wheel cleaning easier.* A growing number of hobbyist and car cleaning enthusiasts have been using car shampoos for years to clean wheels - so we designed Wash and Protect to be a sprayable gel, meaning that maintaining a vehicle is now even easier!

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2004 VW POLO, Black.
2001 Rover 75, BRG.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?
*

Sturdy Bottle Simple but Concise Front Label.
Very Clear and Simple Instructions to the Rear.
A Handy feature of the Lid Cap is it holds 15ml of product, So easy to measure out what you need for your thickness of solution.

Smell is fantastic asked the kids what they thought and they said BattenBurg Cake...:lol:

The Smell is retained in the wash medium when made up, not over powering very subtle but very pleasant, this for me is a great bonus. First and foremost i want it to do what it is supposed to do, here i can say it works well.

I first tried this on the British Racing Green Rover 75 early morning for a Club Meet. Car was wearing about 1.5 weeks of road dirt and rain deposits.

I had done the 30ml of product in 5lt of water and that was just 5lt so no grit guard folks as that takes up about 3lt of area but had one in the Rinse Bucket.

I was dubias as not much on the suds front, and what there was died off fast however thats no indication of product ability.

Even with only 5lt of water i got round the Rover twice not doing wheels with it and still had some left over.

I found during rinsing that i was getting some more foaming activated from the hose pipe with its spray head, it also rinsed well.

I did find that during rinsing that there was something there, as the water followed my wash pattern and you could see a film as you washed before rinsing.

Now the Polo had a good deal of grime on from a couple of weeks.










This time having given the Bottle a darn good shake i seamed to get more suds again at the 30ml to 5lt of water i also did a 15ml to 5lt of water and even with the power washer the foaming was less but both felt lubed i tried both on different panels and both cleaned and rinsed well... Infact it rinsed very well as this pic will show...










This quickly leaving little water left for the towel...:thumb:

The Bottle does Mention can be used through a lance so had the time so gave it a bash... This was just with 30ml in the foam lance bottle topped with water.










Now this ran fairly fast for a minute or so to then leave a more clingy film that remained for another 2 minutes before being shed, this as many foams did not remove much when rinsed with the power washer... however spraying on with the foam lance and following with a wash mitt it felt very well lubed and the rinse left clean paint after...:thumb:



















Still loving the smell, really is nice to get a very subtle fragrance as you wash...:thumb:

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?
*

It does exactly what it says on the Bottle, still cleans even at lower Dilution Ratio.

Pleasant Aroma for most im sure.

Reasonable price for the 1lt Sub £9 but great price for 5lt sub £22.

I have used it 4 times now and always a pleasure to use and smell i must admit...:lol:

Thankyou to Greg @ ValetPRO for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1151-/Wash-and-Protect-new---5L


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*ValetPro Wash and Protect. Addendum*

*Well Well another Post Bonfire Day and the resultant fallout...:lol:



















The Whole car was like this totally covered.

The polo was not so bad, gave the polo the 15ml of ValetPro Wash and Protect in 5lt of water and took very little time to clean.

The Rover got again only 5lt of water but with 30ml so two cap fulls of ValetPRO Wash and Protect.

Again loved the very mild smell to the wash medium its a nice added bonus to get the whiff as you glide your mitt over the vehicle...:thumb:

Two times over the Bodywork with a rinse between each, just from the hose pipe and attached spray head a towel down and Done...:thumb:










A real pleasure to use...:thumb:*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No Pics.. but again got out the excellent ValetPro Wash and Protect Shampoo....

The Rover 75 Got its wash with it today as soon as i got in from Work...

This time Went with 30ml of ValetPro Wash & Protect in 10lt of water, this was made up of 6lt of hot and 4lt of cold from the hose pipe... This gave 10lt of water and shampoo solution and a topping of 5lt of Bubbles....:lol:

Again very nice to use glided over the car very well went over the whole car about 3 times with rinses in between.

Every time the mitt came out the bucket with the shampoo solution on, you got the subtle nice fragrance... well nice to my taste.

A very nice product to use....:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Stil Liking the ValetPro Wash & Protect Shampoo Loads...:thumb:

Im Now settled into 30ml in 10lt of water... some times i may go to 45ml to 10lt of water.

Most times Just 2 of the 15ml Caps to 10lt of Water.

The Fact it was developed for forecourts im sure is what makes it such a great rinsing product almost like it has a rinse aid built in.

As my general go to weekly wash medium i like it so much i personally Bought 15lt of it.....

I do Like Value for Money....

Smells Nice Also...:lol:*


----------

